# african Pygmy Hedgehog Cancer



## iloveanimals (Oct 30, 2010)

I have an african Pygmy hedgehog she is 3 years and 8 months old. saldy she has been diagnosed with Cancer. 

she has been pretty poorly lately she had mites, a poorly tummy, she got a skin infection and now this. my vet thinks it may all be interlinked (basically a weakened immune system is making her supseptable). accept for being blind she has been a very healthy little girl. She also got very huffy the last few months but I thought it was just her getting older and wanting more time alone. as they do like their own company.

The tumours seamed to pop up overnight. my vet reckons they have spread throughout her body (basically starting inside and working their way out. 

Although he cant be certain that it has he has advised me against surgery (although he made it clear if I wanted to go a head he will do it) and to ....... well you know. 

She has 3 tumours one very large on her underneck, one huge one on her suoulder and a small one on her chin. Basically I only have till Monday to make a decision on what is best for her, as the vets reckon she is suffering. So I asked to haev the weekend to think about it. 

What would you do ? I want to operate on her but I dont want to put her through something pointless!


----------



## Jamiioo (May 8, 2010)

I would say it depends on her quality of life, if she is still happy and well enough to go about her business otherwise then she might have a good chance of survival?


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

Personally I would seriously consider having her PTS. I agree with above, it's her quality of life that's important; if she's getting secondary problems now then it may only get worse as her condition deteriorates. Which would make her last weeks/months quite stressful and painful. 

I wouldn't put her through an operation, as it's spreading (therefore most likely malignant), unless your vet can get every single cancer cell out during the operation she's going to get more tumours. This will only lead to more operations and a barrage of antibiotics which wouldn't be pleasant for her.

For me, I know which option I would take but it's much easier making that decision when it isn't your own animal on the line.


----------



## clark60 (Mar 18, 2013)

*its time!*

you must be strong for her and with love and kindness let her go


----------



## RepDave (May 15, 2013)

Sorry to hear, it's such a shame. Just give her a good quality life thats all you can do.

Dave


----------



## Reptile Stef (Apr 13, 2011)

It will be hard but she's suffering and she will be in pain the best thing to do is PTS. Shame and sorry to her this.

eace:


----------



## spottymint (Oct 3, 2010)

I had rats with tumors, they had operations, but most never seemed to recover well & passed soon after.

I agree with others, if she's suffering, do the kindest thing & PTS.

Sorry, but our pets must come before our feelings, however sad that makes us. 

Sorry.


----------



## EVIEMAY (Mar 6, 2008)

I am so sorry you must feel terrible 

If her quality of life is reduced and there are signs of pain and discomfort then I would let her go xx


----------



## ChazzieJo (Jun 14, 2012)

What an awful situation for you, nobody knows your hedgehog like you do, so it's tought for people to give their opinions on whether it's the right time to PTS.

Realistically surgery probably isn't the best route, putting such a small animal under anaesthetic comes with a whole range of risks, particularly if the animal is already unwell. 

3.5-4.5 tends to be the average age of hedgehogs in the UK so he's had a nice, long life. That's a credit to you.
:2thumb:


----------

